# New Bolt purchase question



## consumedsoul (Jan 13, 2013)

Hey all - I want to purchase a Bolt to replace my lifetime Roamio soon and had a few questions:

1. Can I purchase the bolt (I think it's currently on sale) anywhere and register for a lifetime online via tivo.com?

2. In the past (e.g. when I upgraded to Roamio) I recall there was a lifetime code we can use for like a $100 discount, is that still applicable?

Thx, lookin' forward to streaming services in 4K soon for my brand new Samsung KS8000.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

consumedsoul said:


> Hey all - I want to purchase a Bolt to replace my lifetime Roamio soon and had a few questions:
> 
> 1. Can I purchase the bolt (I think it's currently on sale) anywhere and register for a lifetime online via tivo.com?
> 
> ...


1. Yes

2. No it's not still applicable. It used to be called Multi-Service discount and PLSR code.

Why do you want to get rid of your Roamio if it already has Lifetime/All-In service on it? There's no real need for the Bolt quite yet as there's still no broadcast 4K content. All it's good for in those terms is 4K streaming apps, but your new Samsung 4K TV should be able to handle those.

Plus TiVo is releasing the new Bolt+ after CEDIA in Sep this year, so it may pay to wait a month or so to see what it has and offers you.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

I agree with HarperVision's post. 

Don't get me wrong my Bolt is great and slightly better than my Roamio. However I have never seen any great reason for someone who owns a lifetimed Roamio plus/pro to replace it with a Bolt. If someone has a lifetimed base Roamio or Roamio OTA the Bolt has more features but again unless you have money to burn no real reason to upgrade. With a new model coming in September I would not upgrade anything today. 

The Bolt makes great sense for those who pay monthly/annual, just need a new DVR, are good at selling used TiVos, or just like having the latest platform.


----------



## consumedsoul (Jan 13, 2013)

atmuscarella said:


> I agree with HarperVision's post.
> 
> Don't get me wrong my Bolt is great and slightly better than my Roamio. However I have never seen any great reason for someone who owns a lifetimed Roamio plus/pro to replace it with a Bolt. If someone has a lifetimed base Roamio or Roamio OTA the Bolt has more features but again unless you have money to burn no real reason to upgrade. With a new model coming in September I would not upgrade anything today.
> 
> The Bolt makes great sense for those who pay monthly/annual, just need a new DVR, are good at selling used TiVos, or just like having the latest platform.


I had no idea a new model's coming in september - I'll take both your advice and wait - THANKS!


----------



## filovirus (Aug 22, 2013)

I have a Roamio Pro that I bought on release date with lifetime. It just went out of warranty, so I am considering selling it used and putting that cash towards a Bolt Plus with All-In. The Pro could crap the bed tomorrow and then I am out any residual lifetime value. Not sure what I could get for the Roamio Pro on Ebay. It has the original 3TB drive. 

The only thing I am not sure about is connecting the Bolt Plus to a Slingbox, since it likely will not have component. 

Waiting to see what the Bolt Plus has to offer us and see if it is worth the upgrade.


----------



## V7Goose (May 28, 2005)

HarperVision said:


> Why do you want to get rid of your Roamio if it already has Lifetime/All-In service on it? There's no real need for the Bolt quite yet as there's still no broadcast 4K content. All it's good for in those terms is 4K streaming apps, but your new Samsung 4K TV should be able to handle those.


That seems to be the best question of the day - heck, I have a new Bolt, and other than the two extra tuners, it is NOT AS GOOD as my old S3 and HD TiVo boxes with Lifetime service for OTA reception.

I guess the new big thing is the streaming, but I think it is kind of pointless. Netflix streaming has always been affected with dropouts and PQ issues, even when I was in DFW area with fiber service and very high tested speeds. I really don't see any point in every trying it again. If I am paying to watch something, I want the signal to be 100% perfect, and no streaming I have ever seen fits that requirement - it is not worth my money.


----------



## gregg37 (Aug 22, 2016)

I agree with the above. I wouldn't give up lifetime on a Roamio for just an upgrade to a Bolt. 

I just bought a Bolt (it's on the FedEX truck as we speak!), but I am upgrading from a regular Roamio on a monthly plan. I'll have a year of service since I bought an old model before the change, and am hoping for some more affordable All-In (lifetime) offers to follow with the new device release in September. 

I'm not paying nearly $600 for lifetime with TiVo's future in such an odd place right now (though it is looking brighter). If they give some sort of a break... $3-400 or less, maybe. Not expecting them to budge, though. Probably just going to go to monthly or yearly after my free year.


----------



## OmeneX (Jul 2, 2016)

gregg37 said:


> If they give some sort of a break... $3-400 or less, maybe. Not expecting them to budge, though. Probably just going to go to monthly or yearly after my free year.


Same here Gregg - I'm hoping for some of the same discounts to. I don't see TiVo budging either though. However with the new Bolt+ coming out, I'll be buying that most likely, so the OG White Bolt will probably go up on Ebay after the 1 year is up. (Unless an all in discount is offered) we shall see. Would help subsidize the Bolt+ purchase down the road anyways. Which may also have a free year promo! Maybe.


----------



## gregg37 (Aug 22, 2016)

I'll be watching the Bolt+ for sure, but it'll have to have something pretty spectacular to get me to buy again. 2 more tuners wont do it.


----------

